# Rectangel Intersection mit Richtungen



## Jokextreme (10. Okt 2011)

Also ich habe zz folgendes Problem:
Ich programmiere einen gaaanz simplen platformer, aber ein wenig harkt es an
meinen physics noch, und hier mein Hauptproblem:
Ich benutze ja für die Platforms und den Player ganz einfache
Rectangle Intersection :


if (plr.intersects(block))
{
   intersection=true;
}

Jetzt würde ich aber gerne noch erkennen von welcher Seite
der Player gegen den Block stößt damit er gegebenenfalls davon
abprallen kann etc.
Hat da jemand ne Idee?

VIelen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Sonecc (10. Okt 2011)

```
wenn player.x < objekt.x dann
    -> player kommt von links
wenn player.y < objekt.y dann
    -> player kommt von oben
```

so in etwa sollte es schon fast gehen. Bin da kein Experte drin


----------



## Jokextreme (10. Okt 2011)

Joa stimmt, ziiemlich simpel aber mit dem Gedankengang sollte man arbeiten können muss noch etwas gucken ob ich das so in den restcode reinbekomme aber denke mal und danke mal


----------

